# Should I replace 1979 Carrier.



## VegasGMC (Aug 11, 2016)

I have the original package unit that came with the house. I've lived here for 6 years and only had 1 break down so far-broken compressor wire. The unit seems to work great, this is my first house.  Will I save a lot on utility bills if I get a new unit? Right now my power bills are about $1000 a year and gas bill is $400. I keep the heat at 68* in winter and a/c at 78*/day and 74*/night in the summer. I have the lowest power bills of every one I know. Is there a point in replacing the unit before it actually fails. I think a new one is about $5k here. 
These Carriers must be bullet proof. About 80% of the houses in this development still have the original units. Thanks


----------



## slownsteady (Aug 11, 2016)

Somebody, someplace has an efficiency chart. Come on folks, give the OP some data to work with.


----------



## Chris (Aug 11, 2016)

I don't have the chart but wanted to share a little story. I have a buddy who has had a 600 dollar a month electric bill for years. Replaced his stand up freezer and it dropped to 300 a month. Cost him about 500 to save 300 a month.

Not saying your ac will do that but I'm sure it will save on monthly just don't know where the break even point is.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 11, 2016)

I wouldn't tough anything that ran that good for that long.


----------



## beachguy005 (Aug 12, 2016)

Chris said:


> I don't have the chart but wanted to share a little story. I have a buddy who has had a 600 dollar a month electric bill for years. Replaced his stand up freezer and it dropped to 300 a month. Cost him about 500 to save 300 a month.
> 
> Not saying your ac will do that but I'm sure it will save on monthly just don't know where the break even point is.




I'd like to see that math as it's highly unlikely, unless the old one was drawing about 2000 watts constantly, 24/7.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 12, 2016)

beachguy005 said:


> I'd like to see that math as it's highly unlikely, unless the old one was drawing about 2000 watts constantly, 24/7.



The new one came with a door.:thbup:


----------



## Chris (Aug 12, 2016)

beachguy005 said:


> I'd like to see that math as it's highly unlikely, unless the old one was drawing about 2000 watts constantly, 24/7.




It ran 24/7. I'm only the messenger so I don't know the details


----------



## kok328 (Aug 12, 2016)

Some things to consider:
If it aint broke, don't fix it.
How long do you plan to live in the home?
Is this an R22 system that requires the ever increasing in cost freon?
Would you qualify for and energy rebates?
With the new system, you'll need new evap coils and line set, have you gotten at least 3 quote$ ?


----------



## VegasGMC (Aug 12, 2016)

Ill be here for at least 5 more years. 
I'm assuming its R22. 
I don't have a separate air handler. Its roof top a/c-gas furnace.
The only rebate I can find is $475 if my units EER is below 8.
I haven't gotten estimates yet. Just looking at offers on Angies List. 
Whats a reliable brand? There are a lot of houses here with new Goodmans but Consumer Reports says they are one of the most troublesome, American Standard is the best.


----------



## Chris (Aug 12, 2016)

Only advice I have is to be careful with Angie's list. It's a pay to play website.


----------



## havasu (Aug 12, 2016)

Chris said:


> Only advice I have is to be careful with Angie's list. It's a pay to play website.



Boy, that's a fact.:agree:


----------



## latelifebiker (Sep 26, 2016)

VegasGMC said:


> Just looking at offers on Angies List.
> Whats a reliable brand? There are a lot of houses here with new Goodmans but Consumer Reports says they are one of the most troublesome, American Standard is the best.



To your original, basic question: 
I agree with those who say "if it's not... don't."
But you're smart to be investigating.  IMO there is no doubt that a new unit will save you substantial money on utilities.  But  rather than spending big bucks right now, why not start putting away some money each month up until the day the Goodman becomes a Badman.  That'll soften the financial shock, and you're already living on borrowed time.
I just replaced a six-year-old Goodman that was recurrently troublesome.  The last service tech showed me all the reasons the unit was (as he said) "crap."  His company sells Goodman, but he's a tech, not a salesman, and he knew that if I had to replace it, I would be shopping ALL dealerships.
A big ditto on the Angie connection.  Nothing does as good a job with local reviews from local, recent customers as does a thorough search of the local websites in your own community.  If you don't know how to tell the difference, find a friend who does.  Check several.  Note the DATES of the reviews.  Watch out for great reviews "salted" in by the dealers and their employees.  If you have an HOA, put out an SOS.  I'm a Carrier fan who has never been disappointed.  That's not an endorsement; it's just my experience.
BTW - Why the dual fuel?  I would think that in Las Vegas, a heat pump would proved more than adequate heat in the winter.


----------

